# About LumberJocks.com On Facebook



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Although I am not the social media manager for this site, I have recently begun taking a more active role with our LumberJocks Facebook page. For those of you who are already Facebook users, please stop by and say hello! Make sure ya click "like" while you're there. https://www.facebook.com/LumberJocksCom


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I stink at social media. I clicked on the "like" button. How do I get updates from it?


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

By liking it, you will automatically see a few of our updates in your feed, but if you want to get notification on FB when we post there, you can select "get notifications" in the dropdown menu below the "like" button!


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Keep up the good work cricket. Sorry no Facebook for me.


----------



## FaTToaD (Oct 19, 2009)

I liked Lumberjocks on Facebook a while ago and I love the fact my feed is not constantly full of LJ posts, unlike many other sites. However, I would love to see more projects featured on the Facebook page. Maybe the #1 from the daily top three or something like. Just a thought.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> I liked Lumberjocks on Facebook a while ago and I love the fact my feed is not constantly full of LJ posts, unlike many other sites. However, I would love to see more projects featured on the Facebook page. Maybe the #1 from the daily top three or something like. Just a thought.
> 
> - FaTToaD


That is an excellent idea!


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I also try to make sure to always post our interviews there.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Done. I thought I had already liked the FB page, but apparently not.


----------



## FaTToaD (Oct 19, 2009)

The interviews are a great idea Cricket! I've really enjoyed reading them so far!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I am on FB, but, I just pop in and out every now n then. It has it's plus's tho.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

What in the hell is Facebook?


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

I have the LJ FB site, but really hate FB, so rarely visit. I much prefer LJs here.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Ah Facebook, twitter, shudderfly etc etc etc Does anyone find it odd that we as a society feel the need to send out to the entire world a picture of the toilet and a play by play of how that came out???? Or that you discovered navel lint and want to share that with the world?

(laughing)


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I can assure you that we aren't sharing toilet stories or lint discoveries on the LJ Facebook page. (smiles)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have to wonder how anyone has the time to go through all the updates on FB? Too easy to get overwhelmed by FB likes ;-(


----------

